# Not a Lake Powell fishing report (pic heavy)



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Since I don't want to be labeled as a guy the posts only a yearly Lake Powell fishing report, I decided that this report would not be a fishing report. You will not see any pictures of fish in this report. You will not hear any techniques, numbers, sizes, or species. I will tell you that the weather was fantastic, the scenery was beautiful, and the company was pretty hard to beat.

Enjoy.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

get this outta the fishing section!!!!!!!!! I want fish pics!!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

utahgolf said:


> get this outta the fishing section!!!!!!!!! I want fish pics!!


No way, Put it back in fishing. PBH will put up some fishing pics if we bug him enough. (Unless he got skunked. -Ov- )

PBH, if you don't want to limit yourself to one report a year, give us a Fish lake ice report in about 7 weeks.  )


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> I want fish pics!!












(Catherder -- I could give you that Fish Lake ice fishing report right now, if you like!)


----------



## Receipt (Apr 9, 2010)

I've spent 9 years in this great state, the 1st 3 as a young dumb Airman and the last 6 as on old dumb Master Sergeant and have yet to make it to Lake Powell. Now that I'm headed to Japan, I guess I will have to wait another 4 years before gettin' to see that great lake.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Padre Bay?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Looks purty. Glad you had fun.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Padre Bay?


North end. Spent two nights camped at Hite, then packed up and spent another two nights at Blue Notch (Good Hope).


----------



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

Great pics., you gotta love that place! No one gets skunked there.


----------

